# [Solved] Failed to emerge net-analyzer/mtr-0.75

## bloedie

Hi.

While making a world update I've got this error message for mtr.

```

* Messages for package net-analyzer/mtr-0.75:

 * Failed Running autoconf !

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/mtr-0.75/temp/autoconf.out

 *

 * ERROR: net-analyzer/mtr-0.75 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_prepare

 *             environment, line 2785:  Called eautoreconf

 *             environment, line  897:  Called eautoconf

 *             environment, line  839:  Called autotools_run_tool 'autoconf'

 *             environment, line  378:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Failed Running $1 !";

 *  The die message:

 *   Failed Running autoconf !

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/mtr-0.75/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/mtr-0.75/temp/environment'.

```

The file /var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/mtr-0.75/temp/autoconf.out shows the following.

```

***** autoconf *****

***** PWD: /var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/mtr-0.75/work/mtr-0.75

***** autoconf

configure.in:52: error: possibly undefined macro: AM_PATH_GTK_2_0

      If this token and others are legitimate, please use m4_pattern_allow.

      See the Autoconf documentation.

```

Any solutions how to solve this are welcome?

Thanks in advance.

Cu.

BloedieLast edited by bloedie on Mon Oct 26, 2009 1:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

What is the output of emerge --info ; emerge --pretend --verbose x11-libs/gtk+?

----------

## bloedie

Hi.

Thank you for your reply.

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.28.4-xxxx-std-ipv4-64 x86_64)

=================================================================                                               

System uname: Linux-2.6.28.4-xxxx-std-ipv4-64-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q6600_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1                                                                                                                  

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 24 Oct 2009 16:00:01 +0000                                                                  

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28                                                                                        

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1                                                                                       

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1                                                                                      

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2                                                                                         

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1                                                                                  

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2                                                                     

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3                                                                                        

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                                         

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a                                                                                         

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2                                                                                      

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"                                                                                             

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                        

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core2"                                                                                     

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                         

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/bind"                                                                                     

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"                                                                                                

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core2"                                                                                   

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                                                    

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"              

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ "                                                        

LANG="de_DE.utf8"                                                                                                   

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"                                                                                                 

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"                                                                                                   

LINGUAS="de"                                                                                                        

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--exclude-from=/etc/portage/rsync_excludes"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dri fortran gdbm gif gpm iconv imagemagick imap ipv6 isdnlog jpeg jpeg2k libwww maildir mmx modules mudflap multilib mysql ncurses netboot nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pam-mysql pcre perl png pppd python readline reflection sasl session smtp sockets spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd tiff unicode xorg zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias proxy" APACHE2_MPMS="prefork" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

emerge --pretend --verbose x11-libs/gtk+

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=x11-libs/cairo-1.6[X]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8 (Change USE: +X)

(dependency required by "x11-libs/gtk+-2.16.6" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "x11-libs/gtk+" [argument])

```

Cu.

Bloedie

----------

## bloedie

Hi.

Todays emerge --sync solved the problem.

Thank you.

Cu.

Bloedie

----------

